# Ministry of sound fitness DVD



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi - has anyone tried this dvd? im looking to start one, i have been on the wii fit quite a bit but dont think it is pushing me enough.  

i wanted to try this one as i love good music with a good beat, its out of stock at the moment, but just wondering if anyone has tried it and wanted to see what they thot?


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Kitten i have done this dvd a couple of times and all i can say is i much prefer the Hotpants workout not bad music and i like Dan Caraty  . I have lots of workout dvd's and have done them all. I found the Davina one quite hard going as is the Katie Price/Jordan one. Tha Natalie Cassidy one is quite good too. Yes i did say i had lots of them, don't buy the Abi Titmuss Tone and Tease one tho its not really a workout more a strip tease lesson.
We could keep each other motivated to do our dvd's if you like. Have you joined the belly board? could start a motivational thread on there, cos my problemis i lose motivation/interest.
Kay


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi

I've got MOS pump it up. As I have done no exercise in the past year. I found it hard work but I enjoyed it as well.

love

Snowbelle


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi there.

was gonna order this today from play.com, but Fuzzier....what is the hotpants one?  i have the davina one (power of 3) but finding this quite boring seeing i have had this for years, i had the katie price one but really didnt like it. 

would love to keep each other motivated!!!! belly board??where is this yer im the same, i get home from work and then dont want to do anything. 

Snowbelle - so you were able to do this even if you havent done fitness for a while.?


----------



## DreamTeam (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey

Kitten - I was only just able to keep up on the 'if you want to do it easy' exercises!!! Shows how unfit I am! But also recovering from a broken foot, so although I could do all the leg bounces and jump I felt good doing the upper body. I've just been doing warm up, a chapter, and then knock out (cool down). Theres no way I could have done the whole DVD in one go!

Where is the belly board 

love

Snowbelle


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Kitten the hotpants one is by Dan Caraty he got Kylie and Britney into shape. He's a nice bit of eyecandy to watch while your exercising too, well i think so anyway. It's still got good dance/club stylemusic to work out to. The girl that they feature who did it for 6 weeks lost a stone and a half in that time by healthy eating and doing the workout every day. It worked for me too when i did it first time round but i didn't do it that religously.
It has 6 sections (this is what the box says)
*Bounce* a booty licious warm up for butt and thighs set to a hip hop beat
*Slide* cool side steps that focus on your inner and outer thighs
*Rush* brings on the fat burning
*Groove* puts the slow burn on your waist and hips
*Two Step *gives your thigh the message with some freaky foootwork
*Abs and Butt ups* deliver a sexy six pack and the perfect bum

Here the link that takes you to the ones listed on ebay (quite cheap too)
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=the+hotpants+workout&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Kay


----------

